# Investing in UK



## lasersailor (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a British expat living on Ottawa (move here Jan 2013). I left some money int he UK - around £10k that has been sitting in a low interest bank account. I want to leave the money in the UK in case of emergency move back there, but want to invest it so that it hopefully grows.

Does anyone have any advice regarding investing in the UK if you are an expat in Canada. I realise that I'll have to declare the investment income on my Canadian tax return, but are there any rules etc. that I have to be aware of. 

Does anyone have any experience of using a UK independent financial advisor remotely here in Canada??

I'd be grateful for any advice.


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

I believe that you need an address in UK to be able to use advisor services. You can use your relatives address as yours to start investing with an advisor.


----------

